

Getting Started with Ember Data - davidkellis
http://andycrum.com/2014/06/02/getting-started-with-ember-data/

======
Toddward
I think Ember and Ember Data are extremely interesting, but there are
definitely some caveats to using Ember/ED over other MV* JS frameworks or
rolling your own persistence layer.

I think this post does a good job of mentioning them, but I would also mention
that a _huge_ caveat I came across in a personal project (after I developed my
API, of course) was that ED and Ember.Route don't support nested resources in
APIs they consume. This means that you can't use conventions like
/users/1/posts in your API, you have to use shallow resources (i.e.,
/posts?user=1). This is definitely a trivial detail if you haven't yet
designed your API, but is kind of a pain in the ass if you don't know that
going in and design your API with nested resources first (as I did).

------
ben336
Is Ember Data considered stable yet? Last I'd heard it was in a beta state but
was starting to be used in some production environments.

